# كيفية تصنيع الديتول لاغراض التنظيف



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا جزء بسيط جدا من خبرتى فى صناعة المنظفات و الكيماويات يتم ملء برميل 160كجم حتى قبل اخره ب30سم و يتم اضافة 5كجم من الكاربابول السائل (مستورد امريكى الصنع)-تاكد ان البرميل محكم الغطاء مبرشم لعدم الغش التجارى. يتم التقليب جيدا ثم يتم اضافة اللون و رائحة الديتول-زيت الصنوبر. وعدد2كجم من التكسابون المذاب جيدا ويتم التقليب معا حتى يتم الامتزاج ثم يتم معادلة البرميل بتراى ايثانول امين-او داى ايثانول امين . بلاش المونو ايثانول امين. يتم اضافة التراى الى البرميل رويدا رويدا مع التقليب المستمر ببطء ستلاحظ ان المخلوط يتغلظ و يشف يتم ترك البرميل لمدة ساعتين حتى يهدا و ستحصل على ديتول منظف عالى الجوده.ملحوظه ارجو ممن يقرا الموضوع ترك رد وان كان هناك اى استفسار يترك مع الرد و سارد عليه لاحقا ولن اشارك بتركيبات اخرى الا اذا كان هناك اهتمام من جانب المشاركين فى المنتدى و لكم منى جزيل الشكر و الى اللقاء فى موضوعات اخرى. ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز أبو مسلم على هذه المشاركة المفيدة وننتظر المزيد ............


----------



## elkemia (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير
مالك يا عم داخل سخن لية كدة
انت بتعمل حاجة لوجة الله اللى يرد يرد واللى ميردش ميردش
لية استفسار كيلو الكربابول السائل بكام الكيلو 
وبيحتاج ادية تراى ايثانول امين 
وشكراااااا​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## che9 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*وبكام بتبيع الخامات دى معروف الان ان بائعى الخامات بيحطو اى تركيبات علشان يبيع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

السادة الاعضاء

تنوية اعتاد كثيرا من شركات بيع الكيماويات على وضع تركيبات مبالغ فيها لتســــــــــــــــــويق مالديهم من خامات يعنى على سبيل المثال الصابون السايل بسيط جدا وكلنا نعرفه نجد ان احد الاعضاء حاطط تركيبة طويلة عريضة بمواد باسماء تجارية علشان يبيعها هو فقط الرجاء وضع التركيبة الاصلية لكل تركيب

تحيتنا للجميع
​


----------



## elkemia (16 سبتمبر 2010)

che9 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​
> 
> السادة الاعضاء​
> تنوية اعتاد كثيرا من شركات بيع الكيماويات على وضع تركيبات مبالغ فيها لتســــــــــــــــــويق مالديهم من خامات يعنى على سبيل المثال الصابون السايل بسيط جدا وكلنا نعرفه نجد ان احد الاعضاء حاطط تركيبة طويلة عريضة بمواد باسماء تجارية علشان يبيعها هو فقط الرجاء وضع التركيبة الاصلية لكل تركيب​
> تحيتنا للجميع​


 
اولا مفيش حد بيضرب حد على ايده انه يصنع بالخامات دية
الناس دية ربنا يجزيها خير على انها بتحط التركيبات دية 
وبتحط اسرار شغلها
للمعلومة الشركات الكبرى المصنعة للمواد الخام ما هى بتقول على كيفية استخدام المواد وبتحط التركيبات كمان
علشان المصنعين......
فيا جماعة الموضوع مش ناقص فزلكة فاضية وشغل المفتش كرومبو
الناس دية بتحط تركيبات لوجة الله مش عايز تبيع ولا حاجة
والردود التعبانة دية بتخليهم ميكتبوش اى معلومة تانى
ودة من حقهم طبعا.............​وشكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
استفساري عن كمية زيت الصنوبر 
واذا كنت بتقصد مجرد ريحة بدون ما نضع زيت صنوبر 
وأنا أفضل وضع زيت الصنوبر
السلام عليكم


----------



## mazen222 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

elkemia قال:


> اولا مفيش حد بيضرب حد على ايده انه يصنع بالخامات دية
> الناس دية ربنا يجزيها خير على انها بتحط التركيبات دية
> وبتحط اسرار شغلها
> للمعلومة الشركات الكبرى المصنعة للمواد الخام ما هى بتقول على كيفية استخدام المواد وبتحط التركيبات كمان
> ...




معاك فى الموضوع ده 1000%
هو فى لغبطه بس عند الناس 
هو المعروف ان اى تركيبه ليها اساس وناتج نهائى عايز اوصله وده فى الغالب بيبقى مادتين او تلاته والباقى بتبقى محسنات ومواد لزياده الجوده وكده يعنى مثلا الصابون اساسه حمض سلفونيك وصواد وعادل لحد 7 وخلصت ومثلا مساحيق الغسيل املاح سلفونيك هو الاساس وهكذا
انما التراكيب دى تجارب ناس وشغل متعوب عليه علشان يوصل لدرجه عاليه من الجوده
وعموما انت بتقيم المكتوب وبتاخد اللى يتناسب معاك ومع ظروف شغلك
وشكرى لصاحب الموضوع
وياريت مواضيع تانيه وكتيره
وابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع مستمر


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا الاخ الكريمche9 انا لا ابيع هذه الخامات ولا ابغى من مشاركتى الا وجه الله .اما الاخ الكريم elkemia فكيلو الكاربابول السائل سعره يتراوح من 15الى 20جنيه اما بخصوص كمية التراى المستخدمه فهى ليست محدده لانك تعادل بها المخلوط كما تعادل السلفونيك بالصودا و لكنها كميه صغيره تتراوح من 1الى1.5كجم اما بالنسبه للاخ abdulaziz فكمية زيت الصنوبر الخام عالى الجوده تتراوح من1الى 1.5كجم للبرميل ال160كجم لتحصل على ديتول فائق الجوده و اعلى من الديتول الموجود بالاسواق بكثير ولكم منى جزيل الشكر لحسن مشاركتكم .ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء لقد كتبت موضوع جديد فى كيفية صناعة معطر الغسيل الداونى بطريقه سهله و ميسره ارجو الافاده منها و لكنى اناشد الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين فى الردود على الموضوع الا يرد بغير علم فان كان لدى احد الاخوه اى اقتراح او تعديل فارجو الرد اما ان يرد احد المشاركين من اجل الجدال الذى لا ينفع فلن اعيره اهتماما علما باننى لدى الكثير و الكثير من التركيبات الاخرى غير التى كتبت عنها كما اننى لدى العديد من التركيبات الاخرى للموضوعات التى كتبت فيها و شاكر لسعة صدوركم .ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## رحمه5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

دعك من الجدل في الردود و اكمل و ربنا معك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى غانم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الطريقة ليست سليمة لانها ناقصة زيت الخروع والايزوبروبيل والبوتاسا الكاوية وكذلك البارا كلورو ميتا زيلينول


----------



## elkemia (17 سبتمبر 2010)

هانى غانم قال:


> الطريقة ليست سليمة لانها ناقصة زيت الخروع والايزوبروبيل والبوتاسا الكاوية وكذلك البارا كلورو ميتا زيلينول


 
دى تركيبة ديتول عادى يستخدم فى التنظيف وريحة فقط​وبيستخدم فى تنظيف الأرضيات والحمامات​اما زيت الخروع والأيزوبروبانول و​​​​pcmx​المكونات دية بتاعت الديتول الطبى​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك واحب ان اوضح لبعض الاخوة الكرام حتى لا يلتبس عليهم الموضوع ان هذا المنتج يطلق عليه الديتول الشعبى وهو متداول بمحلات المنظفات داخل مصر وخصوصا القاهرة الكبرى ويستخدمونه الناس كمنظف ارضيات وهو بالطبع ليس مطهر ولا يحتوى على اى مواد تطهيرية لذا وجب على جميع الاخوة الذين يقومون بتصنيع هذا المنتج الا يقومون ببيعه على انه ديتول ولكن يباع على انه منظف ارضيات حتى لا يقعون فى الغش وتقبل الله منا ومنكم جميغا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز هانى غانم هذا الديتول الشعبى لاغراض التنظيف المنزلى فقط واظن اننى كتبت ذلك فى عنوان الموضوع اما انك تحفظ تركيبه معينه و تريد ان يصنع و يلتزم بها جميع الناس فهذا خطا لاننى اقترح عليكم تركيبات فان وجدتها مناسبه لك فنفذها وان لم تكن كذلك فاعرض عنها فعلم الكيماويات واسع وهذه التركيبات نتاج جهد و مثابره على مدار السنين اقدمها لكم جاهزه ابتغاء مرضاة الله .و عموما شاكر لردك مع اننى على يقين تماما بانك فى بداية مشوارك فى هذا المجال وانك ليس لديك 1من1000 من خبرتى فى هذا المجال ولكن مع ذلك اشكرك لاهتمامك بالرد و انصحك التريث قليلا قبل كتابة الرد على اى موضوع حتى لا تكون سببا فى اعراض كثير من الاعضاء عن المشاركه بموضوعات تفيد الجميع .مع خالص حبى و تقديرى للجميع واخص بالشكر و التقدير و الحب اخينا مهندس المحبه لمشاركته الايجابيه و جهده الرائع .اخيكم ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم ابو مسلم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على تواصلك معنا ونتمنى المزيد وارجوا ان يتسع صدرك لجميع اسئلة الاخوة وردودهم لان كثير من الاخوة الذين يدخلون هنا على هذا المنتدى الرائع هم جدد بهذه المهنة بالاضافة ان كثير من االاخوة ليسوا كيميائيين اصلا وانا واحدا منهم فلا تغضب من اخوانك وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ياجماعه ربنا يجزى الجميع خير واقسم بالله تعلمت من هذا المنتدى ان رزقى ونصيبى مكتوب ولو كتبت التركيبات على باب مصنعى الصغير هل من ممسك لرزق الله وهل من رااااااااااد له ربى يجازى الجميع خيرا عن المعلومات وعن الانتقادات ايضا 
اما اخى ابومسلم الخرسانى فلك كل الشكر والله شىء مشرف واكيد هتؤجر عنه كثيرا بكثرة تابعى طريقتك ولكن لى سؤال هل جربت هذه الطريق وماهى مواصفات الديتول والدوانى الناتج من هذه الطريقه الجميله كمثال:
هل الديتول رائق ام مغبش؟
هل ثقيل ام خفيف؟
وبالنسبه للدوانى هل رائق ايضا ام به اى عيوب؟
هل قوامه معتدل ام خفيف؟
انا اثق بامانتك وننتظر ردك


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته اولا اود ان اشكر اخى خالد يونس على حسن تواصله و رقيق كلماته واقول لك اننى ايضا لست كيميائيا فانا اصلا محاسب مالى و لكننى غاوى دراسة الكيمياء دراسه حره و عمليه واريد ان اتعلم المزيد من خلال تواصلى مع اخوانى فى المنتدى ولك منى جزيل الشكر.اما الاخ الكريم محمد محمود مراد فاود ان اشكره ايضا على اهتمامه بالرد و اجيب عن تسائلاته بالاتى :اولا بالنسبه للديتول فهو رائق تماما و شفاف لامع و لزوجته مثل لزوجة الديتول الاصلى اما الداونى يا اخى لا يجب ان يكون شفافا و لذلك نضع له اللون الابيض ليكتم الشفافيه اما قوامه فهو ثقيل واذا اردت ان تخفف القوام فزيد من عطر الداونى و خفف المعطر بالماء حتى يعطيك اللزوجه التى تناسبك ولك منى جزيل الشكر.اخيكم ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## fadiza17 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
اخواني جزاكم الله كل خير لما تقدمونه من علم نافع ولكن دعونا نتحاور ولا نختلف فكل منتج له تركيبه اساس وتركيبات اخرى مشتقه منها كثيره فيمكن ان نصل الى نفس النتجيه باكثر من اسلوب لذلك دعونا لا نتشاجر ولكن دعونا نتناقش بالعلم 
(وبالمناسبه هناك طريقه اخرى لعمل المطهر او الديتول الشعبي او .......) تقتصر على الصودا وزيت الصنوبر والصابون السائل


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

fadiza17 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> اخواني جزاكم الله كل خير لما تقدمونه من علم نافع ولكن دعونا نتحاور ولا نختلف فكل منتج له تركيبه اساس وتركيبات اخرى مشتقه منها كثيره فيمكن ان نصل الى نفس النتجيه باكثر من اسلوب لذلك دعونا لا نتشاجر ولكن دعونا نتناقش بالعلم
> (وبالمناسبه هناك طريقه اخرى لعمل المطهر او الديتول الشعبي او .......) تقتصر على الصودا وزيت الصنوبر والصابون السائل


 جزاك الله خيرا ويا ريت تشرح لنا هذه الطريقة


----------



## mazen222 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ابو مسلم الخرسانى قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء لقد كتبت موضوع جديد فى كيفية صناعة معطر الغسيل الداونى بطريقه سهله و ميسره ارجو الافاده منها و لكنى اناشد الاخوه الاعزاء المشاركين فى الردود على الموضوع الا يرد بغير علم فان كان لدى احد الاخوه اى اقتراح او تعديل فارجو الرد اما ان يرد احد المشاركين من اجل الجدال الذى لا ينفع فلن اعيره اهتماما علما باننى لدى الكثير و الكثير من التركيبات الاخرى غير التى كتبت عنها كما اننى لدى العديد من التركيبات الاخرى للموضوعات التى كتبت فيها و شاكر لسعة صدوركم .ابو مسلم الخرسانى



اه تركيبه جامده بس عندى استفسار
هى ماده كاربابول داخله جو التركيبتين ليه انت قولت فى موضوع الداونى انى هى ماده منعمه ومعطره طب هنا دورها ايه


----------



## كيمو2000 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مادة الكاربابول اسمه الكيميائي ولا التجاري
ومشكوور ع الافادة


----------



## fadiza17 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني اشرح لكم اليوم طريقه لعمل مطهر ومنظف للارضيات والحمامات بعطر الصنوبر ( يسمى المنتج بديتول صناعي - ديتول شعبي )
- 100 كيلو ماء
- كيلو ونصف كوستيك 
- 200ملل زيت الصنوبر (المستخدم لعمل الديتول)
- لون الكراميل 
- 50 مل صابون سائل
نضيف الكوستيك الى الماء ونحرك الى تمام الذوبان ونتركه حتى يبرد 
نضيف الزيت مع التحريك ( التحريك يكون بسرعه متوسطه )
نضيف الصابون السائل 
نضف اللون ( لاحظ اذااضفت الون ولم تكون الصوداقد زابت جيد قد يودي ذلك الى اسوداد السائل )
المنتج يكون ذو رائحه صنوبر قويه وقدره على التنظيف 
لاحظ ان المنتج ليس بديتول ولا يمت له باي صله ولكن الناس سموه هيك لا اعرف لماذا هو فقط منظف ومطهر ومعطر ارضيات لا غير 
ولا بد ان تشير الى انه لا يوضع على الجلد ابدا


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز mazen222 مادة الكاربابول لها خصائص كثيره من ضمنها انها تعطى قوام غليظ للديتول كما انها بعد معادلتها بالتراى تكون ذات شفافيه ونقاء عالى و لمعان واضح . فيا اخى العزيز هذه الماده قد وفرت على مجهود كبير فى التصنيع وهذه المعلومات حصلت عليها بعد مجهود كبير و تجارب عمليه ناجحه فلا تقلق بشان اى تركيبه كتبتها لاننى قد نقلتها لكم بكل امانه كما اصنعها ولك منى جزيل الشكر.ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم كيمو2000 مادة الكاربابول هو الاسم التجارى .وشكرا جزيلا.ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

احب ان اشكر الاخ الكريم fadiza17 على مشاركته القيمه فى الموضوع كما اشكره على دعوته الرقيقه لى للتواصل معه وانه لشرف لى و سالبى طلبه باذن الله فى القريب العاجل انه نعم المولى و نعم النصير.ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا نحن نثق اخى فى كلامك ثقة تامة لسبب بسيط جدا وهو انك احد اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع والمحترم وبصراحة تامة لم اجد مثله فقد تصفحت فى كثير من المنتديات ولم اجد مثل هذا التفانى لتعليم المسلمين ابتغاء وجه الله عز وجل لان الشعار الاساسى لهذا المنتدى هو زكاة العلم اخراجه وان شاء الله اخى سوف اقوم بتجربة الديتول يوم السبت القادم وان شاء الله سوف اعلمك بالنتيجة وجزاك الله خيرا جزيلا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## حلم محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم ابو مسلم قد ذهبت لاحضار مادة الكاربابول السائل ولم اجده فى جميع محلات شارع الجيش فارجوا الافادة من اين يمكننى الحصول عليه وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## joyland1977 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

thnk u so much for every one god blesss all of u


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم خالد يونس تحيه طيبه و بعد: ارجو المعذره لاننى انقطعت عن كتابة اى موضوع جديد او المشاركه فى المنتدى فى الفتره الماضيه لاننى كنت حزين لقلة المشاركه فى الموضوعات التى اكتبها من جانب الاخوه اعضاء و زوار المنتدى بالرغم من الاهميه الكبيره لهذه الموضوعات و اتجاه الغالبيه العظمى الى الموضوعات التى تتناول كيفية صناعة الصابون السائل و لكننى تراجعت عن قرارى هذا من اجل ان يستفيد ما تمثلهم انت من اعضاء المنتدى الايجابيين فى مشاركاتهم واشكرك مره اخرى على اهتمامك بالعلم و المعرفه و اود ان اجيب على سؤالك عن مادة الكاربابول السائل و من اين تستطيع شراؤها فهى ان لم توجد بشارع الجيش فستجدها عن اى من مستوردى الكيماويات او احد التجار الكبار فى مجال الكيماويات و اعرف واحدا منهم و هو مؤسسة التقوى للكيماويات و المنظفات -شارع الاهرام-بيجام-شبرا الخيمه فستجد الكثير من هذه المواد متوفره لديهم والله الموفق.ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## ايهاب غازى (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل ابومسلم الخرسانى*

شكرا على مجهوداتك لخدمة اعضاء المنتدى ولكن عندى تعليق بسيط او استفسار انت فى التركيبة وضعت الكربابول السائل فى الماء (يعنى الوسط مائى)وبعدين حطيت عليهم pine oil (زيت الصنوبر) ومعلوماتى المتواضعة انى لو وضعت زيت على وسط مائى بدون اضافة اولا حاجة تقدر تدوب الزيت او مادة تستطيع ان تدخله فى الوسط المائى زى tween او امالجين او مذيب زى الكحول الايزوبروبل او البروبلين جليكول ازاى يكون الناتج رايق وشفاف زى مابتقول 
سؤالى التانى انت ذكرت انك بتستعمل كربابول سائل (امريكى الصناعة ) ممكن لوتكرمت تركيز الكربابول كام فى هذه التركيبة السائلة ودى لازم هتلاقيها على العبوة اللى قلت انها لازم تكون متبرشمة وانا اقول انها لوجاية فعلا من امريكا لازم تكون مكتوب عليها التركيز والا لن تسمح الجمارك بدخولها بدون تركيز مكتوب عليها (وعلى فكرة انا صيدلى r &d ودى معناها صيدلى تركيبات صناعية لمصانع الادوية ومستحضرات التجميل المرخصة من وزارة الصحة) وشكرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو مسلم الخرسانى قال:


> الاخ الكريم خالد يونس تحيه طيبه و بعد: ارجو المعذره لاننى انقطعت عن كتابة اى موضوع جديد او المشاركه فى المنتدى فى الفتره الماضيه لاننى كنت حزين لقلة المشاركه فى الموضوعات التى اكتبها من جانب الاخوه اعضاء و زوار المنتدى بالرغم من الاهميه الكبيره لهذه الموضوعات و اتجاه الغالبيه العظمى الى الموضوعات التى تتناول كيفية صناعة الصابون السائل و لكننى تراجعت عن قرارى هذا من اجل ان يستفيد ما تمثلهم انت من اعضاء المنتدى الايجابيين فى مشاركاتهم واشكرك مره اخرى على اهتمامك بالعلم و المعرفه و اود ان اجيب على سؤالك عن مادة الكاربابول السائل و من اين تستطيع شراؤها فهى ان لم توجد بشارع الجيش فستجدها عن اى من مستوردى الكيماويات او احد التجار الكبار فى مجال الكيماويات و اعرف واحدا منهم و هو مؤسسة التقوى للكيماويات و المنظفات -شارع الاهرام-بيجام-شبرا الخيمه فستجد الكثير من هذه المواد متوفره لديهم والله الموفق.ابو مسلم الخرسانى


جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

والله يااخى سالت على ماده الكربابول ووجدت انها سعرها 120 جنيه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

:77::75::18::73:الاخ محمد محمود مراد مادة الكاربابول التى اتكلم عنها هى ماده سائله وليست بودره و سعرها يتراوح بين 15 الى 20 جنيها.اما بخصوص الاخ ايهاب غازى اذا اردت ان تتعلم منى كيف يكون الديتول رائق و شفاف فجرب تصنيع كميه صغيره كما حددتها فى موضوعى و ستكتشف بنفسك ما هى الماده المسئوله عن ذلك .واقول لك مثل عامى بسيط يموت المعلم ولا يتعلم لانه لا يوجد منتهى العلم عند شخص واحد مهما بلغ من العلم و شكرا لكلماتك الرقيقه و ارجو ان نتواصل معا لنفيد و نستفيد و لكم منى جميعا جزيل الشكر.ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السيد ابو مسلم جزاك الله خيرا 
السؤال هل الكربابول هو نفسه الكربابول المستخدم في جل الشعر وكم تركيز الكربابول السائل أن كان هونفسه


----------



## elkemia (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا يا جماعة للأمانة انا سألت
احد الأعضاء المحترمين فى الملتقى على مادة الكاربابول السائل
قالى انه مش موجود فى السوق
وقالى انه من فترة كان فى كاربابول سائل منتهى الصلاحية موجود فى السوق
ودة كان امريكى وبراميله 217 كيلو لونها اسود
وكان سعر الكيلو معروض على العضو دة ب 5 جنية للكيلو
وقالى ان دية كمية وخلصت ومش هتبقى متوفرة فى السوق تانى​


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه انا اسف بس بجد جالى احساس ان التركيبه دى عشان كلنا نروح نشترى الكربابول السائل المنتهى الصلاحيه من السوق............ بكرر برضو عاوزين نعرف الفرق بين الكربابول المستخدم فى الجل والكربابول المقصود هنا وهو السائل وبالله عليكم لو حد جرب حتى لو ماحققش نتيجه واجب يحذر الاخرين


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

:59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59:الاخ الكريم محمد محمود مراد اقول لك ايه من القران الكريم :يا ايها الذين امنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن ان بعض الظن اثم ) فلا تغير من رايك من النقيض الى النقيض بمجرد ان تسمع كلام لا دليل عليه فاذا اردت معرفة ردودى على تلك الاقاويل فتابع موضوعى عن تصنيع الزهره السائله ففيه الردود على تلك الاقاويل كما اننى لا ناقة لى و لا جمل من ذلك كله لاننى لن استفيد من من بيع تلك المواد او غيرها فانا اشتريها لتصنيعى فقط للاقبال الشديد على المنتجات التى اصنعها فاذا اردت معرفة المنبع الذى اشترى منه فلا باس فى ذلك بشرط ان تكون جاد اولا و ثانيا ان تستطيع ان تشترى كميات كبيره و الذى لا تعرفه ان من يبيع مادة الكاربابول السائل لا يعرف اى استعمالات لها غير صناعة الجل و المستحضرات من شامبو و شاور و خلافه فانا من اوجدت استعمالها فى مجال المنظفات و المعطرات


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم elkemia يا ريت توضح لى العضو المحترم الذى سالته فهل معنى ذلك ان تسبنى باننى غير ذلك ارجو منك التوضيح لذلك الامر فاذا قصدت ذلك فعلا فساقاطع المنتدى الى الابد او ان يتم شطب عضويتك منه فليس الهدف من المنتدى ان يسب بعضنا بعض و ليس الخلاف فى الراى الذى يفسد العلاقه فيما بيننا ارجو التوضيح ضرورى و ان كنت الى الان حسن الظن بقصدك احد اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين .


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد محمود مراد قال:


> هههههههههه انا اسف بس بجد جالى احساس ان التركيبه دى عشان كلنا نروح نشترى الكربابول السائل المنتهى الصلاحيه من السوق............ بكرر برضو عاوزين نعرف الفرق بين الكربابول المستخدم فى الجل والكربابول المقصود هنا وهو السائل وبالله عليكم لو حد جرب حتى لو ماحققش نتيجه واجب يحذر الاخرين



لا تحكم على الغير بغير دليل او برهان فجرب اولا كميه صغيره كعينه ثم احكم بعد ذلك فاذا كنت انا على صواب فانت مدين لى بالاعتذار واما ان كنت انت على صواب فساعتذر للجميع و لك على عدم دقتى و هذا مستحيل لاننى واثق من دقة التركيبات و انا فى انتظار اعتذارك لى مع خالص تقديرى و احترامى لك و للجميع.:59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59:


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لقد جربت الخلطة مع بعض التعديل والإضافات لعدم وجود الكربابول السائل
فقمت بصناعة 1 كغ
1 - 5 غ كربابول 940 بودرة
2 - 10 غليسرين 
3- 15غ بربلين غليكول
4 - 25 غ عطر
5- لون
6 الباقي ماء
كانت ردود الفعل والتجارب بين التشجيع وعدم الفعالية
بعض النساء أثنت على المنتج 
والبعض لم يعطي نتيجة 
فما رأيك ياأستاذنا ابو مسلم


----------



## elkemia (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو مسلم الخرسانى قال:


> الاخ الكريم elkemia يا ريت توضح لى العضو المحترم الذى سالته فهل معنى ذلك ان تسبنى باننى غير ذلك ارجو منك التوضيح لذلك الامر فاذا قصدت ذلك فعلا فساقاطع المنتدى الى الابد او ان يتم شطب عضويتك منه فليس الهدف من المنتدى ان يسب بعضنا بعض و ليس الخلاف فى الراى الذى يفسد
> العلاقه فيما بيننا ارجو التوضيح ضرورى و ان كنت الى الان حسن الظن بقصدك احد اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين .


 
اولا كويس انك اعترفت ان الكربابول دة منتهى الصلاحية 
ومن صفات التاجر الصادق انه يبين عيوب ومحاسن الخامات اللى بيبعها
ثانيا حجم التجارة اللى انت شغال فيها انا عايز اقولك على حاجة الكبير فى اللى أكبر منه فى السوق
ثالثا انت بتقول انك بجيب كميات وأسعار خيالية ومن منابعها وجيت لغاية الكربابول المنتهى الصلاحية
بتاعته من 4 سنوات وبتقول اشترته أغلى وهو فعلا ثمنه 5 جنية أو اقل
رابعا الأخ اللى انا بقولك عليه ربنا يزيده ويبارك للجميع دة بيصدر شغل للخارج ولية مصنع فى السودان دلوقتى
علشان ضغط الشغل اللى عنده وبيفتح سوق فى دول افريقيا...........اللى انت بتقول انه ميجيش عشر حجمك
المهم يا جماعة الكربابول دة منتهى الصلاحية ودة طالع من شركة​​​​p&g لوط كيماويات عبارة عن 7 أو 8 طن
هما اللى موجودين فى السوق كل واحد اشرى شوية اللى اشترى برميل واللى اشترى 3 وهكذا
فياريت متقولش 100 طن والكلام دة كله انت اللى تتأكد الأول​


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى ابو مسلم الخرسانى والجميع
يااخى لقد اوشكت ان تتهمنى بالكدب وتغيير الكلام ويعلم الله انى ماقصدت الا اثراء الحوارات وذلك للريبه والشك فى هذه التركيبات وليس شكى وحدى وانما الجميع ....... ويجب ان تعلم اخى ابومسلم الخرسانى ان تركيباتك وغيرها من التركيبات ليست بالفخ الذى اخاف منه او يخاف منه غيرى فأظن ان الجميع هنا وإياي قد خاض من التجارب مايدرك به جديه الموضوع من عدمه واكثر مما تتخيل فالجميع هنا يعلم ان عالم المنظفات مثله مثل السلم الموسيقى قد يخلط احدنا ثلاث خامات ينتج منهم اى منتج لنظافه اى شىء ومن هنا تختلف الذمم ومن هنا ايضا واسمعها منى يظهر الانسان لانه يكون فى لحظه اختيار حر اما اخى الن تتعصب بهذا الشكل وانت تقدم خدمه لوجه الله فلاداعى لكل هذا 
فقد فعل الكثير الخير ولم يتعصب لعدم انتفاع الناس به بل ان الله هو الذى ينفعنا ........... اخيرا ودون اى مشكله ودون ان انتظر ان يكون لك حق فأنا ابادرك بالاعتذار ان كان ذلك يضمن لى ان ابو مسلم لن يكون غاضبا منى ولك الشكر على كل مشاركاتك


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجوا الاخ الكريم elkemia و الاخ الكريم محمد محمود مراد متابعة ردودى عليهما فى موضوع كيفية تصنيع معطر الغسيل (الداونى). وشاكر لفضلكما.


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

:7 7:الى الاخ elkemia اذا كان مستوى الحوار معك قد وصل الى هذا الحد من عدم الاحترام و الاتهام فى الذمه فساكون خصمك امام الله يوم القيامه فيما افتريت به على و اقول لك اقرا ردى جيدا على اتهاماتك المفتراه على فانا لن استفيد منك لا ماديا و لا معنويا لكى اغشك فى تركيبه قد اقترحتها و للعلم هذا الكاربابول خارج من شركة ليفر مصر على انه اكسبير بالنسبه لمستحضرات التجمل من شامبو و شاور و خلافه اما بالنسبه للتركيبات التى اقترحتها فهو مناسب تماما و يؤدى دوره فى تركيب المنتجات بفاعليه واننى لا اقصد التفاخر من حجم تجارتى و لكننى ادلل لك على اننى لست تاجرا صغيرا لاخدع فى اسعار المواد الخام التى اشتريها بكميات كبيره لاننى اتعامل مع اكثر من موزع اما بالنسبه لكميات الكاربابول فانا على وعدى معك اذا اردت 100 طن فسارشدك من اين تشتريها و لكننى فى النهايه اسف اذا كنت قد تخطيت معك حدود اللباقه و الذوق و لكننى عاتب عليك ايضا بانك اتهمتنى بتهم باطله و ارجوا الا يكون فى صدرك شئ تجاهى مع خالص تقديرى و احترامى لك وللجميع


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة elkemia 

اولا كويس انك اعترفت ان الكربابول دة منتهى الصلاحية 
ومن صفات التاجر الصادق انه يبين عيوب ومحاسن الخامات اللى بيبعها
ثانيا حجم التجارة اللى انت شغال فيها انا عايز اقولك على حاجة الكبير فى اللى أكبر منه فى السوق
ثالثا انت بتقول انك بجيب كميات وأسعار خيالية ومن منابعها وجيت لغاية الكربابول المنتهى الصلاحية
بتاعته من 4 سنوات وبتقول اشترته أغلى وهو فعلا ثمنه 5 جنية أو اقل
رابعا الأخ اللى انا بقولك عليه ربنا يزيده ويبارك للجميع دة بيصدر شغل للخارج ولية مصنع فى السودان دلوقتى
علشان ضغط الشغل اللى عنده وبيفتح سوق فى دول افريقيا...........اللى انت بتقول انه ميجيش عشر حجمك
المهم يا جماعة الكربابول دة منتهى الصلاحية ودة طالع من شركة
p&g لوط كيماويات عبارة عن 7 أو 8 طن
هما اللى موجودين فى السوق كل واحد اشرى شوية اللى اشترى برميل واللى اشترى 3 وهكذا
فياريت متقولش 100 طن والكلام دة كله انت اللى تتأكد الأول

الاخ الكريم elkemia تحيه طيبه و بعد:اردت ان اذكر لك ملحوظه صغيره اننى استهلكت من هذه الماده الى الان 6 طن وساشترى خلال هذه الايام 4 طن ايضا لانك لو ركزت فى كلامى ببساطه ستعلم ان جميع الشركات التى تصنع مستحضرات التجميل من شامبو و شاور و خلافه تستهلك هذه الماده و هى متوفره فى السوق ولا يعلم الكثير عن اعادة تشغيل هذه الماده بصوره اخرى بعيدا عن مجال المستحضرات فى تصنيع الديتول ومعطر الغسيل بفاعليه عاليه فانها اذا كانت لا تؤدى وظيفتها فى المستحضرات فانها بعد اعادة تشغيلها مره اخرى فى المنظفات تؤدى الوظيفه المطلوبه منها بصوره كبيره و لا ينتج عن استخدامها اى ضرر سواء للمنتج او للمستهلك .كما اننى ايضا استخدم اسما مجازيا لاننى لو ذكرت لك اسمى الحقيقى فستعلم اننى لم اقصد التفاخر بحجم اعمالى واننى لست فى حاجه ان اعرف احد بنفسى لاننى معروف بالفعل اما بخصوص الاخ الذى ذكرته فانك تكاد تقصد احد اصدقائى المقربين فهو يعلم ما انا عليه بالفعل وارجوا منك مره اخرى ان الذى حدث بيننا لا يعد الا سحابة صيف و مرت بسلام ولا يكون فى صدرك شئ تجاهى والا تتاثر الصداقه بيننا القائمه على المحبه و الاحترام المتبادل.


التوقيع:
ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو مسلم الخرسانى قال:


> هذا جزء بسيط جدا من خبرتى فى صناعة المنظفات و الكيماويات يتم ملء برميل 160كجم حتى قبل اخره ب30سم و يتم اضافة 5كجم من الكاربابول السائل (مستورد امريكى الصنع)-تاكد ان البرميل محكم الغطاء مبرشم لعدم الغش التجارى. يتم التقليب جيدا ثم يتم اضافة اللون و رائحة الديتول-زيت الصنوبر. وعدد2كجم من التكسابون المذاب جيدا ويتم التقليب معا حتى يتم الامتزاج ثم يتم معادلة البرميل بتراى ايثانول امين-او داى ايثانول امين . بلاش المونو ايثانول امين. يتم اضافة التراى الى البرميل رويدا رويدا مع التقليب المستمر ببطء ستلاحظ ان المخلوط يتغلظ و يشف يتم ترك البرميل لمدة ساعتين حتى يهدا و ستحصل على ديتول منظف عالى الجوده.ملحوظه ارجو ممن يقرا الموضوع ترك رد وان كان هناك اى استفسار يترك مع الرد و سارد عليه لاحقا ولن اشارك بتركيبات اخرى الا اذا كان هناك اهتمام من جانب المشاركين فى المنتدى و لكم منى جزيل الشكر و الى اللقاء فى موضوعات اخرى. ابو مسلم الخرسانى


 

_Reckitt Benckiser Helthcare (__UK__) LTD_

*Cloroxylenol – Isopropanol – Pine Oil – Castor Oil – Karamel - Water*




1- Isopropayl Alc. + Pine Oil + Pine Falvour

2- Castor Oil Soap 100 Kg
Water = 25 : 37 Kg
KOH = 18.030 Kg
Castor = 100.00 Kg
Temp. = 60° : 70°C
Esterf. = 3 hr

3- Mix. Step. 1 + Step 2

4- Add Choroxylenol

5- Compleat to vol/wt. Water​


----------



## حسن بوب (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى على الموضوع


----------



## حسن بوب (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ابحث عن اماكن بيع زيت الصنوبر بالتحديد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد العنتيل (4 يناير 2011)

اولا احب اقول للاخ اللى كتب انها دعيا واعلان عن منتجات معينه ا حنا مش حنحاسب الناس خد الى يلزمك من الموضوع وخلاص واخير كلامى شكرا للاخ ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (4 يناير 2011)

الاخ الكريم اذا كنت من مصر فزيت الصنوبر موجود عند محلات بيع الكيماويات بشارع الجيش بالعتبة وهى كثيرة وبالنسية للتركيبات التى ذكرها الاخ الكريم ابو مسلم فهى جميعا اكثر من ممتازة وهذا للامانة وعن تجربة شخصية بل انها افضل من منتجات كثيرة ذات شهرة واسعة ولكن يعيبها وهذا للامانة ايضا ان خامة الكربابول السائل ليست متوفرة على الدوام لانها ليست موجودة بالاسواق وذلك لاتها تخرج فى صورة لوطات من شركات بروكتر وليفر ونفرتارى وكل الشركات على هذا الغرار واشكر الاخ ايو مسلم على هذا الابتكار


----------



## abuazzouz (1 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (9 فبراير 2011)

*عملت تركيبة للديتول الأرضيات
تتكون من السيماسول والباين والكوتنرى ( رباعى كلوريد الأمونيوم ) وقليل من التكسابون


والتركيبة طالعة معاية جيدة جدا وشفافيتها عالية جدا ومفيش اى تعكير او تغبيش بس عيبها انها مفهوش لزوجة 


وانا فاتح محل منظفات والناس عاوزة فيها لزوجة زى الصابون السائل بريل


وانا عاوز أخلى فيها لزوجة 


والسؤال : ينفع أغلظ قوامها بأحد هذه المواد ولا ممكن تأثر عليها 


المواد هى : كبريتات المغنيسيوم المائى أو البولى أكرلمايد أو التايلوز 


أو لو حضرتك تعرف اسم أى مغلظ آخر 


بس أهم حاجة انه ميأثرش فى الآخر على شفافيته او يعكره 


وإذا كان ينفع اغلظه بأحد هذه المواد أو غيرها فالسؤال :


اذاى طريقة التغليظ والكمية اللتى توضع على برميل 200 كيلو وكيفية وضعها 


ارجوا الإجابة سريعا لو تسمح يا أخانا الفاضل : أبو مسلم علشان انا مش عارف ابيع من الديتول اللى عملته بسبب انه ملوش قوام

وجزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت​*​


----------



## kmahmoud (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عادل الصياد (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخينا ابومسلم وربنا يثبت اجرك ويجزيك خير ونامل منك المزيد فقد افدتنا كثيرا


----------



## attia3333 (25 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير انت رجل محترم وعملت اللي ععليك واللي عايز يستفيد لازم يجرب بكميات صغيره علشان يقدر يقيم شغله وعمله وربنا يوفقكم يارب
مهندس/ محمد عطيه


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكورين الله يجزاكم الخير*​


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ميدو267 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير *​


----------



## elqptan (2 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا سيدى الفاضل ولكن اريدى ان اعرف اسماء المواد التجارى


----------



## elqptan (2 يناير 2012)

عندى مشروع صغير للمواد المنظفة واعرف طرق عديدة لصناعة جميع الانواع من الصابون السائل ولكنى اريد منك ان تزيد معلوماتى عن الداونى والديتول بطرق غير مكلفة وجودة عالية بلاسماء التجارية وللك خالص احترامى وتقديرى:28::28:


----------



## محمدعمار (26 يناير 2012)

ياريت ياجماعة لا نتهم بعض بالباطل


----------



## اسماعيل شبلي (15 يونيو 2012)

يا جماعة ياريت اسم المادة التي تجعل الديتول شفاف رجاءا" .


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (6 أغسطس 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مسوقاتى جديد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا ااااااااااا


----------



## رحماك يا الله (29 ديسمبر 2012)

با رك الله فيك يا استاذ مسلم ممكن اعرف هل للديتول رائحه تباع خصيصا لتعطيه الرائحه المعروف بها فى السوق والكميه المستخدمه منها؟


----------



## AboMado (30 ديسمبر 2012)

هو الاستاذ ابو مسلم توقف عن الرد و لا ايه

اولا شكرا له لانه يقدم ما لديه اي ما كان و كتر خيره

و ارجو ان يقول الجميع تعديلاتهم بدون توجيه اتهام

و كذلك ارجو من الاستاذ ابو مسلم الرد بهدوء 

و ذلك من اجل اثراء الحوار الممتع من اهل الخبره 

فنحن جميعا اخوه اولا و اخيرا


----------



## raar (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي ابو مسلم 
اتمنى انك تعطينا خطوات تصنيع الشامبو الابيض او الحليبي 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## طلال أمين (17 يناير 2013)

أبو مسلم الخرساني أنت مبدع جزاك الله خيرا على نشر العلم والمعرفة بين الناس


----------



## السى اتش (19 يناير 2013)

*ربنا يوفقكوا جميعاً​*


----------



## fsherman (14 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل يوجد مادة بديلة للكاربابول السائل فى صناعة الزهرة السائلة ...


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله ألف خير ممكن شرح تركيبة الكلوريكس ولك الدعاء


----------



## دنبوق (8 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير

انت بتعمل حاجة لوجة الله اللى يرد يرد واللى ميردش ميردش
لية استفسار كيلو الكربابول السائل بكام الكيلو 
وبيحتاج ادية تراى ايثانول امين وممكن نعرف نشترى من اى محل ​ اننى اسكن فى المنصورة من فضلك وما هو الاسم التجارى ومن اى محلات العطارة ولا الكيماويات


----------

